# Compare geometry of 2007 Diva to 2009



## chipseal (Apr 30, 2009)

Since you all have been so helpful in the past, I thought I'd ask if anyone has any experience or knowledge about how the geometry of the 2007 Orbea Diva compares to the 2009. Basically, were there any major changes made to dimensions and geometry that would affect the fit and/or ride? Many thanks!


----------



## MarkyMarc (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi,
Saw your post title on the forum page and thought I'd have a look.

My partner has a 2007 Orbea Diva that she loves to bits. I took a quick look at the specs of the 2009 and it seems very similiar to 2007. The two changes I noticed were the addition of a 650c wheel model for smaller riders, and the addition of white and red to the colour options.
The specs of the 49cm that is sitting a few feet away seem the same


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

chipseal said:


> Since you all have been so helpful in the past, I thought I'd ask if anyone has any experience or knowledge about how the geometry of the 2007 Orbea Diva compares to the 2009. Basically, were there any major changes made to dimensions and geometry that would affect the fit and/or ride? Many thanks!


I don't know of any changes. I have ridden a 2007 Orbea Diva. They are great bikes.


----------

